# Hercus Lathe



## colinmuskett (Nov 26, 2018)

Just purchased a Hercus CNC lathe from Australia and shipped it to the UK. Only has a quick change tool post so I have to make a gang tooling block.Any ideas or suggestions most welcome
Thanks


----------

